# Amazon Kindle 4: Bücher-Übertragung zu Amazon?



## Bernd12 (6. November 2011)

*Amazon Kindle 4: Bücher-Übertragung zu Amazon?*

Hi, 

werden beim neuen Kindle 4 Daten über Bücher die nicht bei Amazon gekauft wurden und per Kabel auf das Gerät übertragen wurden, an Amazon geschickt?


----------



## Bernd12 (8. November 2011)

*AW: Amazon Kindle 4: Bücher-Übertragung zu Amazon?*

push it real good


----------

